# Wet and humid



## ALLSKIING (Sep 23, 2011)

What happend to our cool crisp days? I am hating this humid wet fall so far.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 23, 2011)

Mother nature making sure that the snowmaking ponds are all topped of!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 23, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Mother nature making sure that the snowmaking ponds are all topped of!


Thats a good way to look at it....Glass half full!


----------



## Nick (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah I was just thinking about how humid it is. I mowed the lawn just now (getting slower now... won't be long before it's time to swap out the cutting deck for the snowthrower)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 23, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yeah I was just thinking about how humid it is. I mowed the lawn just now (getting slower now... won't be long before it's time to swap out the cutting deck for the snowthrower)



Just throw some fert down you will be mowing for another month +


----------



## legalskier (Sep 24, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Just throw some fert down you will be mowing for another month +



Just got back from the store.  One large bag of organic lawn fertilizer: $45.  (And a bag of pelletized lime to boot.)  
Well at least the lawn is happy.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 24, 2011)

This weather is complete crap. Last weekend in VT, I was cutting trees in long pants and a sweatshirt (and my safety gear too). This weekend, shorts and a t-shirt (under the gear). Last weekend, fire in the Jotul. This weekend, window A/C unit running. Again, complete crap. I :heart: New England :lol:


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 25, 2011)

Still kinda moist outside.


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 25, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> I am hating this humid wet fall so far.



wet AND humid. The redundant seasons can be tough.  Let's hope we move into a warm. cold dry, snowy winter.


----------

